# Cost of living in Incline Village NV



## tisha1991 (Oct 2, 2014)

What's the cost of living in Incline Village NV? Can somebody tell me the cost of all the things including accommodation, food, utilities like gas and electricity, internet, transportation etc.?
I would be staying there for 18 months. 
Would 2000$ a month be enough to survive? Any tips for saving money? 
Actually I will be doing my internship there for 18 months 2000$ is the stipend given by the organization. I would not have any source of income except the stipend for those 2000$ and I really really want to take up this opportunity. 
Are there any part time jobs available so that I can earn some extra bucks to support myself?I would not be buying a vehicle and would be using company or public transport.
I am including a cell phone and I would like to know the charges for internet/month.
Any suggestions are appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Best to ask the company sponsoring you.

This is a wealthy ski resort - doubt many people on this forum live there.


----------



## tisha1991 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. Yes I got to know that the cost of living is very high through some other forums and I was thinking of taking up a part time job as well. I do not want to miss this opportunity to work with this organization.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you spoken with your sponsoring company about housing? You are probably not the first intern and they may have some arrangements. It is a resort town and rentals are at a premium.

Your visa is tied to your internship. You cannot do additional work.


----------



## tisha1991 (Oct 2, 2014)

Actually I got selected for an internship primarily but they said that It would be a full time job, i mean i would be working their as an employee and not an intern. But the salary/stipend would be the same.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tisha1991 said:


> Actually I got selected for an internship primarily but they said that It would be a full time job, i mean i would be working their as an employee and not an intern. But the salary/stipend would be the same.


What visa will you be on? What kind of a position is it?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tisha1991 said:


> Actually I got selected for an internship primarily but they said that It would be a full time job, i mean i would be working their as an employee and not an intern. But the salary/stipend would be the same.


As an employee you need a work visa from the sponsoring company.


----------



## tisha1991 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes I will obtain a work visa only.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tisha1991 said:


> Yes I will obtain a work visa only.


Which one? Some answers depend on that.


----------



## 2martins (Oct 8, 2014)

The cost of living is high here, particularly rent. However, there are plenty of young people that need roommates and lots of older people that might want a house sitter for when they are not in town or live in companion that could do things like shop for them. Craigslist for Reno/Tahoe has some listing- just search for Incline. There is bus service between Incline and Kings Beach, Ca which is cheaper and only 10 min. away around the lake. Ask the organization if they have a newsletter and see if they might be able to include a blurb on you and request suggestions like guest houses, apartment sharing, or live in possibilities. Lots of part time jobs in the winter are available at area ski resorts, which are served by buses (even Diamond Peak has a shuttle around Incline). The City-Forum website has several realtors that post frequently about Incline. While there are a lot of people from elsewhere in Incline, they are not likely to be on this forum. I just joined to respond to you because I love Incline Village and I know that there are several local organizations that have benefitted greatly from help from people like you. Good luck!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

tisha1991 said:


> Yes I will obtain a work visa only.



As Crawford stated, the work visa cannot be obtained by you, but by your employer.
AFAIK, a person on an internship isn't allowed to earn money.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> As Crawford stated, the work visa cannot be obtained by you, but by your employer.
> AFAIK, a person on an internship isn't allowed to earn money.




Mamasue - there are paid internships. It is not legal to earn money outside the position which the visa was issued for.


----------

